# 36 gal



## bgkkilla (Jan 8, 2012)

36GAL
2 cherry barb
1 green scat
1 parrot fish
2 orange barb
5 cichilds
1 gourmie
1 pink convict
2 black convicts
1 black tiger oscar
1 catfish thing

this is my setup ive just started about a month ago wondering what people think cause i look on this site and feel that i have alot of different fish with each other but they all act well together eat and enjoy the tank


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

You are grossly overstocked. One oscar needs at least 55 gallons alone. (One guy here will tell you 75 gallons.)


----------



## bgkkilla (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah hes grown so fast im going to get a fiftyfive for all my fish cause they are growing so fast so they all need more space but they really do love the tank and all get along great


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If they all get along well then keep it up! I see potential problems with the Cichlids and your other fish being bait but it doesn't necessarily mean it will happen. 

If you don't have the 55 already, then I would get a 75 instead. They have the same length, just a little wider and well worth the extra space, especially with the stock you have.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The scat will need salty water when it grows up


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

> 36GAL
> 2 cherry barb
> 1 green scat
> 1 parrot fish
> ...


The Cherry barbs you have need at least a school of 6 or more to be happy. In that small of a school, two, they will most likely get stressed without more school-mates. Add up the school

The scat, it will need full marine water when it becomes an adult. I really needs brackish water as we speak now. I would recommend that you either get rid of it or give it to the proper home.

The Parrot Cichlid will get too large for your tank as they can get up to 11 inches in length. They as well have quite the bioload too. They need at least a 75+ gallon tank or more (A 55 gallon though is acceptable for a grow out tank for Blood Parrots). You will most likely need to rehome this guy.

The barb school needs to come up as well. 2 again is not enough.

What are the "5" cichlids that you have? 

What is the 1 gourami that you have?

If you are want a more aggressive set up, you may keep the Pink Convict, but that may be the only fish that could be in there (Beside another one - possible pair). If not, you will need to get rid of it, it will be way to aggressive for a community set-up. Same goes for the two black convicts

The tiger oscar will get WAY too big for your tank, they need at least a 75+ gallon tank.

What type of catfish?


Sorry but your tank is majorly overstocked and if you don't get rid of some of these fish, your tank may end in mayhem


----------



## bgkkilla (Jan 8, 2012)

lmb said:


> The Cherry barbs you have need at least a school of 6 or more to be happy. In that small of a school, two, they will most likely get stressed without more school-mates. Add up the school
> 
> The scat, it will need full marine water when it becomes an adult. I really needs brackish water as we speak now. I would recommend that you either get rid of it or give it to the proper home.
> 
> ...





The cherry barbs with only two of them actually do school and other fish dont really mind them cause they r so fast and move so much

About the scat wat do you exactly mean?are you saying it will become saltwater?

The parrot is two colors orangish-pink with a green stripe in the middle and yeah im investing in a seventyfive gal cause most of my fish are a small size with the biggest one being the oscar(which was the smallest when i got him and the first fish i got)who is prolly five inchs, but anyways i was told the parrot is a mix between a bloodparrot and a red devils or something maybe you guys would kno more

The cichilds are all different looking three are mayb a inch big one with a yelllow belly and black and white stripes, a lil yellow one, and a blue one, and the other two are a lil bigger mayb two three inchs and one is a giraffe cichild mayb and the other a kaligono cichild which they kinda look the same with there print but one is yellow(the giraffe) and the other kinda white tan

The one gourami i have is a golden one which ive seen and heard they can get very large also.

as for the pink convict, my fish like to pick on him alot but hes also smaller

and for the catfish i think mayb a peppered cory ive read about the catfish and they are suppose to b bottome feeders but this guy loves to do sum dolphin looking move where he sticks his whole face out the water and swims across the tank like that

and for my oscar hes at least doubled in size since i got him and deffinately makes me feel like its time for a bigger tank


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

bgkkilla said:


> The cherry barbs with only two of them actually do school and other fish dont really mind them cause they r so fast and move so much


You still need to get more of them. Without a proper school, they may start to nip at other fish's fins.



bgkkilla said:


> About the scat wat do you exactly mean?are you saying it will become saltwater?


Yes. Many fish do this. They will lay their eggs in fresh or brackish water, and when they grow to adults, they will live in the ocean. I never really understood why these became so popular in the aquarium hobby, as most people don't understand they need to replicate those conditions in their aquarium.



bgkkilla said:


> The parrot is two colors orangish-pink with a green stripe in the middle and yeah im investing in a seventyfive gal cause most of my fish are a small size with the biggest one being the oscar(which was the smallest when i got him and the first fish i got)who is prolly five inchs, but anyways i was told the parrot is a mix between a bloodparrot and a red devils or something maybe you guys would kno more


The 75g sounds like a good idea, but you will have to decide if you will put your oscar in it, or if you want other fish. Oscars are really to be kept alone as they become adults. They are very aggressive.



bgkkilla said:


> The cichilds are all different looking three are mayb a inch big one with a yelllow belly and black and white stripes, a lil yellow one, and a blue one, and the other two are a lil bigger mayb two three inchs and one is a giraffe cichild mayb and the other a kaligono cichild which they kinda look the same with there print but one is yellow(the giraffe) and the other kinda white tan


Probably just the mix of Lake Malawi cichlids that many stores sell.



bgkkilla said:


> The one gourami i have is a golden one which ive seen and heard they can get very large also.


Its called a gold gourami, and they get to be about 4 or 5 inches long. They are not usually aggressive, but they do prefer to live in groups. They are shoaling fish (they hang out near each other, but do not school).



bgkkilla said:


> as for the pink convict, my fish like to pick on him alot but hes also smaller


Probably because of a mix of having aggressive fish, and having too little of space for them.



bgkkilla said:


> and for the catfish i think mayb a peppered cory ive read about the catfish and they are suppose to b bottome feeders but this guy loves to do sum dolphin looking move where he sticks his whole face out the water and swims across the tank like that


Are you sure its not an upside-down catfish? They look somewhat similar to cories, but swim upside-down across the surface of the water. 



bgkkilla said:


> and for my oscar hes at least doubled in size since i got him and deffinately makes me feel like its time for a bigger tank


Yup, those guys grow fast. They also become aggressive. He will need a large tank all to himself as he gets older.

I would recommend you find a local pet shop that will take your fish in for you. Trade all of the aggressive ones in at least, and do a little research as to what fish you can keep with each other. A good pet shop should have never have sold you those fish to keep together.


----------



## DwarfCichlids7 (Jan 9, 2012)

Ya one oscar needs a minimum of 55 gallons and as soon as it gets big enough it will eat almost all of your other fish but black convicts are actually one of the best tank mates for oscar I might even go with a 90-125 gallon.


----------

